
William A. Edelstein, 1944 – 2014 - arthuredelstein
http://www.jeanhannahedelstein.com/william-a-edelstein-1944-2014/
======
jeanedelstein
Thank you everyone for reading, and for your kind remarks. It means a great
deal.

------
keithpeter
I'm one of millions who has reason to be grateful for Dr Edelstein's work and
this page reminds me that the technology we use is the product of _people_
with values and feelings. Lovely page.

~~~
51Cards
Myself as well, I have been spending time inside an MRI machine lately.
Wonderful to read this on the person to whom I am very grateful. A life well
lived.

------
radicalbyte
That's a really beautiful way to celebrate your Father. Looks like he lived
life to its fullest, he's an inspiration.

------
jacquesm
Try reading that and not cry at the end. What a full life. Such a hard worker
and still so much time for family.

------
edw519
I've always believed that in a Venn diagram, the intersection between 2
circles "Embraces Technology" and "Helps Others" was very large.

Thank you, Jean, for sharing a such a beautiful example.

And thank you, Arthur, for posting this today. You just stimulated my own
wonderful memories on an otherwise sad Father's Day.

RIP, William A. Edelstein.

------
brechmos
I worked in the same department with him at Hopkins over the past number of
years. He was honestly one of the most interesting people I have ever met. He
had interests in so many different areas (not just MRI).

------
mpclark
What a wonderfully well-written tribute to a full, productive and and
worthwhile life.

------
300bps
_Bill was diagnosed with Stage IV lung cancer, in spite of having been a
lifelong non-smoker_

Sorry to hear of Mr. Edelstein's passing - his developments in MRI will likely
improve the quality of life of millions of people as well as save countless
lives.

One thing to consider since he developed lung cancer despite not having ever
smoked is that your family may be one of the 3%-8% in the U.S. impacted by a
genetic disorder called Alpha 1 Antitrypsin Deficiency.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_1-antitrypsin_deficiency](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_1-antitrypsin_deficiency)

It is a common genetic disorder in European-derived people but is often
undiagnosed despite the people having it being diagnosed with other diseases
like emphysema, COPD, lung cancer, etc that A1AD is a risk factor for.

------
m1k3yboi
Thank you Jean. All I can add is 'Happy Fathers Day'. I pray (despite being
agnostic) that i never have to use your dads invention. But grateful that I
could. If need be.

Great site. Keep up the memory.

------
phear
Now reading Speed Kills.
[http://file.scirp.org/Html/1-8301750_23913.htm](http://file.scirp.org/Html/1-8301750_23913.htm)

Your father was an amazing man

------
whbk
A life well-lived, to be sure.

------
chatman
He died in February, why is this news now?

~~~
dang
Immediate news is only one reason why a story might be appropriate here. Just
as HN goes beyond hacking, it goes beyond news.

The combined quality of this article and of Mr. Edelstein's work justifies its
being on HN, Father's Day or any day.

